# Ferry Wrasse getting Harassed. What can I do?



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tank size: 70g
Sump: 40g breeder
Refiugium: roughly 10g

I currently have a Joker wrasse whose established in the tank. He is a little over 2" in length and lives in harmony along side a pair of clowns, dottyback, a gobbie and some cleaner crew. 

On friday I introduced a beautiful ferry wrasse who is just shy of a couple inches. 

Within minutes the Joker wrasse becomes incredibly aggressive and has not let up one minute harassing this Ferry wrasse. The ferry wrasse to say the least is not enjoying his new surroundings and is beyond stressed. he is not fighting back in anyway and is definitely petrified of this Joker. I made a small cluster of rock for the ferry wrasse (which he took to) thinking that maybe the Joker would slow down but it seems he is having none of this fish in his environment. After watching the endless chase it finally come to a resting point where the Ferry wrasse is so tired he ends up laying against the teeth of my overflow, which gave me the opportunity to scoop him out. 

I have placed him in my sump, refiugium to be exact where all I have is a fair size of Chaeto tumbling. He has seemed to bounce back and has been nipping at some agae on the glass. 

My question: 
Is there any potential in trying to re-introduce him back into the DT in the coming days / weeks? Or will he only be put back in to meet his demise? (i don't think the ferry wrasse has any chance of being his ***** either) 

Is there any benefit or risk of keeping a ferry wrasse in my refiugium? 

Really been hoping these two could / can co-exist together. 

Wondering if anyone has had experience in a scenario like this. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Mixing wrasses is a tricky game. I would not keep any fairy or flasher wrasses with more aggressive wrasses, especially because of how often they jump. You can do multiple fairy wrasses, or multiple aggressive wrasses like leopards, mystery, joker. I personally have Wetmorella, who mix fine with Fairy/Flashers, as do Bird Wrasses.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If you'd introduced them in the opposite order, it may have worked, but you're definitely going against the odds now....
don't know what a Joker Wrasse is, as it's not a common name I can find associated with any fish, however, you are likely to have this problem over and over again, so this is the fish you might want to re-home...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

goobafish said:


> Mixing wrasses is a tricky game. I would not keep any fairy or flasher wrasses with more aggressive wrasses, especially because of how often they jump. You can do multiple fairy wrasses, or multiple aggressive wrasses like leopards, mystery, joker. I personally have Wetmorella, who mix fine with Fairy/Flashers, as do Bird Wrasses.


Leopard wrasses aren't aggressive, but mystery wrasses scare the crap out of me.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just to add some context lol

Joker wrasse









Pink Fairy wrasse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Interesting, as they are both fairy wrasses...
You could always try a tank divider for a while so they can get used to one another, or a large acclimation box.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

teemee said:


> Interesting, as they are both fairy wrasses...
> You could always try a tank divider for a while so they can get used to one another, or a large acclimation box.


That's what I did with my 2 flashers that were bought at different times. The one that was getting picked on was separated, still in the tank, just not accessible. The established wrasse kept checking him out. After a few days I let him out and they were fine together. Now they are best buds.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Another option would be to switch the two fish around. Put the joker in the fuge for a week or so, and let the new fish settle into the tank. Then when you add the joker back in, there is no territory issues. It seems fish have short memories.
It may or may not work, but if you can catch the first guy, it's worth a try.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*switch*

I agree with Crayon...do a switch out for a week...then re-intro
make sure all fish are very well fed.

Tim


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope the above works for you, it's good advice IME. I currently have a melanurus, meleagris and geoffroyi in a 40 gallon with no problems. However, i've also had an ornatissimuss and melanurus, almost exactly the same size, declare war in a lightly stocked 80 gallon. Sometimes it just doesn't work out.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback. Definitely good info for future reference. In the end I fished out the ferry wrasse and shipped him off to a fellow reefer. He is doing well


----------

